# help! orbit single faucet auto timer leaking!



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh it's model 62056


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I did some legwork for you... http://www.orbitonline.com/products/Timers/02/01/26/1960/

The rest is up to you


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

danpik said:


> I did some legwork for you... http://www.orbitonline.com/products/Timers/02/01/26/1960/
> 
> The rest is up to you


Yeah I found that site too, but they don't have parts there as far as I can see. I guess I could email them directly and ask lol. I'm just not wanting to buy a new one for $30 if I can fix this for a few dollars.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, they do have an email and phone number listed on the site. You could always call them and ask. My guess is that they don't expect people to rebuild them so that is why the parts are not listed.


----------

